# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  A Real Snakeman

## psychophobia

this video may be disturbing of some viewer because it happen in thailand,where this snake use as a food there,but see what the man do with hundred of cobra.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

To be quite honest, that was rather disturbing.  To see that man just throw those snakes to the side like that.  It's a wonder he didn't get bitten doing that.

----------


## stratus_020202

Yeah, that was a little rough knowing they are food. But seeing all those hooded beauties standing in a group like that was amazing. They are such beautiful creatures.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

They are indeed beautiful creatures.  They deserve to be treated with respect.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (04-09-2011),_Denial_ (04-09-2011),_HighVoltageRoyals_ (04-08-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011),ryan427 (04-08-2011),_shelliebear_ (04-08-2011),_stratus_020202_ (04-08-2011)

----------


## shelliebear

In my opinion, I like how some native tribes think of their food...
Though it is food, it is to be respected. You would die without that food. It is a gift.
They respect the animal before and after death, and they use every part of it, so its' death was not in vain. 
I can't bring myself to watch the video--I have quite a soft spot for cobras (they are beautiful, just beautiful), but from others' comments it sounds like they were being treated on the poor side, which disturbs me as much as slaughterhouses in the US.  :Sad:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (04-09-2011),_Denial_ (04-09-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011)

----------


## ryan427

this is your 3rd post of a snake being mistreated and then you say you love snakes while  your TITLE says ( A REAL snakeman ). :Wag of the finger:  .

----------

mark and marley (06-02-2011),_shelliebear_ (04-08-2011)

----------


## cdavidson9

Go post somewhere else. Spare us. Please.

----------

mark and marley (06-02-2011),ryan427 (04-08-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

:Sad:  I'm just going to stop opening these threads.. 
Cobras, in my opinion, are one of the most gorgeous snakes, the other being the Black Mamba. I don't enjoy seeing them thrown like that, poked with the broom, and their eggs swept into a pile  :Hmm:  A "real snakeman" wouldn't treat such a majestic animal in that way.

----------

_Denial_ (04-09-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011),_shelliebear_ (04-08-2011)

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Ok I don't usually post on this kind of thing but it's really upsetting how you guys are reacting to the OP over this. First I want to say I love this site and the amount of knowledgable people here is a truly awesome resource... But the way you guys are ganging up on this guy is pretty deplorable. 
1. I'm pretty confident the OP isn't condoning the way these cobras are being kept or handled. He's simply stating that it's fascinating that someone can be in that proximity without being bitten. 
2. The snakes aren't being handled all that horribly. Yes, he is tossing them a little roughly but he's not chopping the heads off or swinging them by their tails. This guy obviously has to handle tens possibly hundreds of these a day and has to do it quickly for two reasons 1. He has hundreds to care for and 2. I'm guessing if he gently picked up the cobra and gently placed it in another spot it would not so gently bite the crap out of him. 

The treatment you are seeing on this video is not unlike the treatment you would see on any farm in the US. When cattle are herded onto a stock trailer for sale or slaughter they aren't gently ushered into the chute and up the ramp. They are scared in the general direction of the trailer and if they are stubborn they given a smack on the rump or a prod with an electric cattle prod. If you think that's cruel you should probably stop eating meat because I promise you it's done that way across the US. 

Now whether the treatment shown in the video is inappropriate or not aside; the OP is being bashed simply for putting it out there and while I wouldn't toss any of my animals in this manner I still find it fascinating to see the glimpse of another culture. 

As far as telling the guy to post elsewhere WOW! This guy is simply trying to fit in and get into this wonderful hobby we all love. I agree some of his posts have been going about this in the wrong manner but I stead of judging this guy who obviously has a different culture than our own how about we encourage him to learn from us and why we feel the way we do. 

I would think in today's world with legislature pushing in on us from every angle to try to take away our right to own these animals we would be trying to teach anyone and EVERYONE how to keep them properly rather than just washing our hands of them because we think they aren't good enough to own snakes. Come on guys help the guy understand rather than trying to kick him out. 

Sorry for the spelling errors I hate this iPhone keyboard lol

----------

_AK907_ (06-29-2011),_anthonym_ (10-21-2011),_Carlene16_ (06-02-2011),_cmack91_ (10-09-2011),DakotaB (08-12-2011),GlassPython (09-27-2011),Haldthin (06-25-2011),JRSCB16A2 (10-09-2011),_Kinra_ (04-09-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011),Morbo (04-09-2011),_mues155_ (04-21-2011),_pinkeye714_ (04-09-2011),psychophobia (04-09-2011),WickedBalls (04-09-2011)

----------


## shelliebear

Which is why most of us did not say anything negative about the OP posting the video, but the contents of the video itself. Did you read what some of us said? :/

----------

ballpythonluvr (04-09-2011),_Denial_ (04-09-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011)

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Yes I did. Which is why I addressed both the video (which really isn't all that bad) AND the treatment of the OP.

----------


## Denial

I dont see anything special about this video. Anyone can throw a bunch of a cobras. Monocles are very predictable. And im sure those are not in the best of health. This video is sickening. I would have to smack someone if I saw them throwing my snakes around like that.

----------

ballpythonluvr (04-09-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011),ryan427 (04-09-2011)

----------


## wilomn

Different cultures, different ways. He certainly doesn't seem to be abusing them. Ever see a rat breeder toss a rat into a bin? What's the difference? Ever toss a rat or mouse yourself? And you're better than this guy why?

Almost everything is eaten by someone in Asia. It's also not America.

Ever hear of Sweetwater Tex.? Rattlesnake roundups? Now THAT'S cruelty, waste, greed and human stupidy glorified. If you really feel strongly about snakes being abused, do something about roundups here. Dumping on the foreign guy for showing, and probably not being totally fluent in English, what goes on in other places merely exemplifies the ignorance we Americans are so often accused of wearing like armor.

Let's be serious for a moment. How many of you would even get IN that pit with all those cobras? It's his job, apparently, and he seems to not only have been doing it well, but for quite some time. With cobras, even mellow ones, that has to say something positive about the guy.

----------

_anthonym_ (10-21-2011),Haldthin (06-25-2011),_iCandiBallPythons_ (10-18-2011),JRSCB16A2 (10-09-2011),mark and marley (06-02-2011),_pinkeye714_ (04-09-2011),psychophobia (04-09-2011),_shelliebear_ (04-09-2011)

----------


## lisafoster2510

That is indeed sad I am not going to watch the whole video. However I also agree check out some of the videos on slaughterhouses.  It is terrible the way all animals that are treated the people eat.

----------


## psychophobia

hey mod,if u dont like me to put something like this,can you make special section for thread like  this,name the section as (X-files,Mystery,Horror) and put a sign "Some thread have very graphic content,enter at your own risk",please............ :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## Dexter

Why don't _you_ just give a warning in the thread title? That way we already know. Theres no need to make a whole new sections to show abused and dead snakes.

----------

ballpythonluvr (04-09-2011)

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

> Different cultures, different ways. He certainly doesn't seem to be abusing them. Ever see a rat breeder toss a rat into a bin? What's the difference? Ever toss a rat or mouse yourself? And you're better than this guy why?
> 
> Almost everything is eaten by someone in Asia. It's also not America.
> 
> Ever hear of Sweetwater Tex.? Rattlesnake roundups? Now THAT'S cruelty, waste, greed and human stupidy glorified. If you really feel strongly about snakes being abused, do something about roundups here. Dumping on the foreign guy for showing, and probably not being totally fluent in English, what goes on in other places merely exemplifies the ignorance we Americans are so often accused of wearing like armor.
> 
> Let's be serious for a moment. How many of you would even get IN that pit with all those cobras? It's his job, apparently, and he seems to not only have been doing it well, but for quite some time. With cobras, even mellow ones, that has to say something positive about the guy.


Thank you!!!!

----------


## Denial

Yes I have seen rattlesnake round up pictures. Imo the human beings that participate in that event are a waste of space.

----------


## pinkeye714

wow, i would not even be able to go there and clean up their poo. near the end when he picked up a cobra that was hooded and staring right at him. he didn't even flinch when it gave a warning strike.

the cobras are so beautiful and i admire them. to bad they are food in Thailand.

----------


## mark and marley

everythings already been said here already so im going to point this out.am i the only one who notices that all these foreign venomous snakes charmers or handlers or food herders are always wearing sandals? *jerry seinfeild voice*"whats the deal with that"

(i already know the answer as to why)

----------


## mark and marley

> Yes I have seen rattlesnake round up pictures. Imo the human beings that participate in that event are a waste of space.


and those guys will get whats coming to them

''He who kills a snake. will soon see others; and should he kill a second one, so many will come around him whichever way he may turn that he will become dazed at the sight of their glistening eyes and darting tongues and will go wandering about like a crazy man, unable to find his way out of the woods.the crime must be atoned for by asking pardon of the snake ghost, either in person or through the mediation of a priest, according to a set formula.''

----------


## aboutsnakes

that's the raw reality of things

----------


## cmack91

that dudes got freakin nerves of depleted uranium lol

----------


## yayforhanna

Oh I've seen this 
a friend of mine showed me it

I kinda felt bad for the snakes, the way he throws them is kinda rough  :Wag of the finger:

----------

